# My New Video: How World Music Can Change Your Life



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 13, 2021)

Anybody who has read me at all on this forum knows that I have a passion for world music and world virtual instrument. There are a lot of things I hear often on the internet about world virtual instruments that don't sit well with me. This is my reaction to those things, and that's why it's so personal to me.

I consider this my first video. It's also the first one not made by Tiger, but by Reid.

Oh, and if anybody thinks the title is clickbait, please watch the video before you make that claim. I believe the video earns its title.


​

The music you hear when I tell my story about working on Ridley Scott's "1492: Conquest of Paradise" is written by our own @Tatiana Gordeeva


----------



## GNP (Jul 13, 2021)

I've learnt quite a number of world musical instruments and music during my time at Berklee. 

All I can say is, it didn't really change my life. All I saw was just additional colours I could add to my palette at the appropriate time. As a _film composer_, story is still first and foremost.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 13, 2021)

Love it. Fantastic. Well done, Tiger the Frog.


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks, Reid, for helping to open doors. Until this video, I'd not been exposed to the yangqin.
Speaking only for myself, learning about something heretofore unexplored is what life is about.
_Are You Experienced_? Yes, a bit more than I was twelve minutes ago. . .


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 13, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Thanks, Reid, for helping to open doors. Until this video, I'd not been exposed to the yangqin.
> Speaking only for myself, learning about something heretofore unexplored is what life is about.
> _Are You Experienced_? Yes, a bit more than I was twelve minutes ago. . .


Thank you. I do remember my friend Barry bringing me over to his house and playing me Hendrix for the first time. Somebody had to that favor for me.

Whenever somebody introduces me to something I find new joy in, it enriches and changes my life. 

There is no chance I would have become the person who made this video without all the helpful advice and generously shared knowledge of the people on this forum.


----------



## Geomir (Jul 14, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Anybody who has read me at all on this forum knows that I have a passion for world music and world virtual instrument.


Really? You? Do you have a passion for world music? I think you are over-exaggerating things.  

Seriously now, what a wonderful video! Full of emotion and culture, away from strict technical terms. World music is beautiful and diverse, it is a way to discover the art that all cultures of the world have offered, even the ones that ceased to exist. It is unique journey through time and space, that indeed can change your life (make it more beautiful).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 15, 2021)

Geomir said:


> Really? You? Do you have a passion for world music? I think you are over-exaggerating things.
> 
> Seriously now, what a wonderful video! Full of emotion and culture, away from strict technical terms. World music is beautiful and diverse, it is a way to discover the art that all cultures of the world have offered, even the ones that ceased to exist. It is unique journey through time and space, that indeed can change your life (make it more beautiful).


Thank you so much. It means a lot that you liked it 

In the future, I'm going to try to avoid making videos that focus on software on a screen.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi @TigerTheFrog /Reid Rosefelt,

Thanks for making this video. I really enjoyed watching it, and relate to all that you mentioned in your video.

I have been fascinated by world instruments since I was a little kid, I also collect, play, and enjoy various world instruments (not just sample libraries)  , and enjoy listening to world music, it is so refreshing to hear music of world cultures, also folklore music of many culture.

By the way, I love the soundtrack of "1492 : Conquest Of Paradise" by Vangelis. That must have been a fascinating project for you. It's a classic movie now, one of my favorites.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you, @muziksculp Glad you liked it. I've already shot and edited another World Music Video but there's a big piece of music at the end, and it's going to take me a while to compose it.

For me, studying world music is a lifetime project. I've dipped my toe into some Middle Eastern and Chinese instruments. There's so much to learn that I wonder if I'll ever get beyond there. I do want to own some real instruments. Unfortunately, I started with a Duduk and my head practically exploded trying to get a decent sound out of it. I think it will be a simpler wood or bamboo flute next time around, or maybe something completely different.

It is weird that Vangelis did that amazing score. Any collection to him is kind of cool, even though I never got to meet him. I did talk to Ridley a lot about "Blade Runner" and we had the same production designer. In those days there were still laser discs, the first time you could see films in the correct ratios. Ridley was very proud that "Blade Runner" was the most popular one. 

I'm glad you liked the movie. When I watch it I hear Gerard mispronounce things and my mind flashes to his vocal coach, Louise Vincent, sitting on the floor with her face in her hands. "They say the world is as flat as this tobble!" 

But whenever I worked on another movie that was epic I always thought about how Ridley would do it and know it would take less time and be more impressive. He drew pictures and he knew exactly where the cameras should be. You didn't need many extras as there didn't have to be anybody the camera didn't see. Generally worked with no more than two cameras. I remember riding around on those boats and watching him draw pictures of what he wanted to see. After that, every subsequent epic movie seemed like amateur hour.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 30, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you, @muziksculp Glad you liked it. I've already shot and edited another World Music Video but there's a big piece of music at the end, and it's going to take me a while to compose it.
> 
> For me, studying world music is a lifetime project. I've dipped my toe into some Middle Eastern and Chinese instruments. There's so much to learn that I wonder if I'll ever get beyond there. I do want to own some real instruments. Unfortunately, I started with a Duduk and my head practically exploded trying to get a decent sound out of it. I think it will be a simpler wood or bamboo flute next time around, or maybe something completely different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interesting feedback.

I never bought a Duduk. I knew how hard one needed to blow into their big double-reeds, you can see the eyes and cheeks of some of the famous players getting ready to pop out when they play it.  But it has a magical timbre, and is able to express lots of emotions.

Looking forward to watch your next video


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for your interesting feedback.
> 
> I never bought a Duduk. I knew how hard one needed to blow into their big double-reeds, you can see the eyes and cheeks of some of the famous players getting ready to pop out when they play it.  But it has a magical timbre, and is able to express lots of emotions.
> 
> Looking forward to watch your next video


At the end I play a piece called "Sarava" (Good Luck) that combines Middle Eastern, Chinese, and African instruments. The way I see it is that it will be hard for people to say I did a crappy job, because it's not something that tons of people are crazy enough to try to do. For me, it's a fun challenge and experiment.

But who am I kidding? This is VIC. There will be at least one person who will say it is the worst Middle Eastern/African/Chinese hybrid music they have ever heard.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 30, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you, @muziksculp Glad you liked it. I've already shot and edited another World Music Video but there's a big piece of music at the end, and it's going to take me a while to compose it.
> 
> For me, studying world music is a lifetime project. I've dipped my toe into some Middle Eastern and Chinese instruments. There's so much to learn that I wonder if I'll ever get beyond there. I do want to own some real instruments. Unfortunately, I started with a Duduk and my head practically exploded trying to get a decent sound out of it. I think it will be a simpler wood or bamboo flute next time around, or maybe something completely different.
> 
> ...



Wonderful insides Reid!
And i love your video and your passion for this topic.


----------

